# Crate training!



## EchoAndMe (Jan 2, 2016)

So after 4 weeks my partner and I have returned to a normal schedule. I work locally and come home for more than an hour at lunch to play, feed, toilet the dog. At night we both take him for a walk, weekends to the beach. At nights he is crated, and has done so since day 1. We have no issues over night. He sleeps from about 9pm til 6am. Give or take. But during the day he has accidents in the crate. It's trickier to settle him. He isn't along for more than a couple of hours. Will he by used to our new routine? We don't want him to have free reign while he is young and not so great with manners. Wonder if anyone has some insight?


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

I suspect that 2 hours is maybe a touch long for him to hold his bladder, would be my guess. But I remember when Luka was much younger he didn't like being in the crate or pen and cried a lot but now happily goes into the crate...he's 8 months now ! So he maybe just needs time to adjust. I can't offer any help on how to stop the accidents in the crate... I don't know if he knows what to do if you ask him to pee, but may be worth trying to get him to go multiple times before you leave him. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## EchoAndMe (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah we can take him out and get him to toilet in command. So we always do that before we leave. He holds right thru the night... Maybe it's just his frustration. Time will help. Each day is better.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

EchoAndMe said:


> Yeah we can take him out and get him to toilet in command. So we always do that before we leave. He holds right thru the night... Maybe it's just his frustration. Time will help. Each day is better.


Yes, that's always comforting to know that they do adjust, and in the grand scheme of things pretty quickly ! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

P.s. A thought just occurred to me. I know that puppies feel the need to go more often when they're excited or stressed out or any other heightened state. Do you have an app where you can see him remotely through a home camera like ipad or other and log in via your phone? You might get a better view of if he just gets really stressed out in there without you and because he's awake and in an excited/ stressed state then needs to go. If this is the case you might want to go for a distraction tactic like stuffed kongs with frozen yogurt mix or a friend of mine said she used to put turkey Ham slices in there which took the dog ages to get out. 
In terms of actual association with the crate, do you have him crated when you are home during the day ? When Luka was little we'd make him go in there on command, give treats and release him pretty quickly and worked up the duration gradually over time. He can do an hour in the crate with door open if we ask, so he's generally pretty relaxed in there (even though he very rarely chooses to go in there off his own will) I don't know if any of that helps!! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

He's 12 weeks? I'd doubt hes making it thru the night without wetting. It probably dries by the time you get up and check.

Try getting up more frequently during the night..I know everyone just hates this...but for about a month more. The benefits are not only that he gets to relieve himself and isn't uncomfortable, but also, that he begins to see his crate as essentially a good thing, not so much isolation. That'll make it easier for him to accept the necessity of him being there during unsupervised time that you're at work....and at 12 weeks, he SHOULD be in there!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you cover the crate during the day?, a blanket over the crate can (imo) add to a sense of security and maybe help him settle a bit. I don't mean completely cover the crate so he's in pitch darkness but just over the top and maybe draped down 2 sides.


----------



## EchoAndMe (Jan 2, 2016)

Been much better the last few days and nights. Crate has a blanket on it, he chooses to be in there. Things are going well.


----------

